# Ramin Djawadi : House Of The Dragon (Season 1). What do you think about it ?



## muziksculp (Oct 24, 2022)

Hi,

So what do you think of Ramin Djawadi's Soundtrack for the : House Of The Dragon Series (Season 1) ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Pier (Oct 24, 2022)

I haven't listened to the score on itself, but really loved the music while watching the fantastic show.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 24, 2022)

I'm enjoying listening to the score. I didn't watch the series. 

So far, I'm finding the score quite a bit on the darker side the way it's orchestrated.


----------



## Great Zed (Oct 24, 2022)

Love it. Djawadi has a way of underscoring great music without taking away from the scene. The new themes are brilliant, but aren't overused and are reserved for the most impactful moments. It's going to be a long wait for season 2.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 24, 2022)

I've been enjoying the references to some of his more iconic pieces from the original series. Surprisingly, bits from The Light of the Seven has shown up the most often, however briefly it may be.


----------



## Pier (Oct 24, 2022)

Great Zed said:


> It's going to be a long wait for season 2.


Absolutely. We loved S1 at home and watched every episode right when it was released.

For those that haven't heard... apparently S2 is coming in 2024.


----------



## angeruroth (Oct 24, 2022)

I haven't watched the show yet, but the 2nd track intrigues me, being something more hybrid/textural/processed than I expected. It makes me want more of the same.
Edit: Track 5 too. And track 10...


----------



## charlieclouser (Oct 24, 2022)

One chunk of score that I really noticed and said, "Hey, that's neat!" was at the very end of the last episode, when there was a dissonant / upwards-sliding cluster thing that resolved to a chord (and the subtitles said "vengeful music"!). I thought that was really cool and accentuated the character's emotional transition in a meaningful way.


----------



## HarmonKard (Oct 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So what do you think of Ramin Djawadi's Soundtrack for the : House Of The Dragon Series (Season 1) ?


Overall, very mediocre. Very good in spots - I cant think of any right now, but I found myself saying on more than one occasion - _man, the music is *really* good here._

But most of the time, it's eh. It kinda works much of the time, and it doesn't some others. Many times I find myself saying, _damn - wonder what Williams, or Goldsmith, or Silvestri, or Howard would do here._


----------



## patekswiss (Oct 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> So what do you think of Ramin Djawadi's Soundtrack for the : House Of The Dragon Series (Season 1) ?
> 
> ...



Very familiar. Like, yeah, I've been here before, I know what he's gonna do. Kind of like the show itself. Competent, certainly. But not involving.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 24, 2022)

For me, the score was a bit boring. Sorry, but that's what I felt listening to it.

He tried to keep the overall feel on the dark side, with some perc. boosting the energy once in a while. But there wasn't a memorable theme, or a classy phrase that I felt I connected with very nicely. It was all kind of atmospheric, I'm guessing that's what the visuals required. But if I was to give it a score from 1 to 10, 10 being awesome, I would give it a 6.5 or 7 max.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 24, 2022)

HarmonKard said:


> Overall, very mediocre. Very good in spots - I cant think of any right now, but I found myself saying on more than one occasion - _man, the music is *really* good here._
> 
> But most of the time, it's eh. It kinda works much of the time, and it doesn't some others. Many times I find myself saying, _damn - wonder what Williams, or Goldsmith, or Silvestri, or Howard would do here._


Similar feeling here about the score.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 25, 2022)

I thought the score did exactly what it should, underscore the drama in order to let the story shine through.

(I also landed a couple of custom cues in a few of the sneak previews and recaps. Shameless self-promotion??? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ )


----------



## dylanmixer (Oct 25, 2022)

I think this score is incredible. I don't know why some insist on themes being super "memorable". For me, having too many memorable themes can be distracting sometimes. I think Ramin does a great job of balancing writing music "out of the way" of the scene, and also repeating motifs that you can recognize and associate with different themes and characters without it being overbearing.

Also I don't know about y'all, but I've had Prince that was Promised stuck in my head for weeks.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 25, 2022)

The score fits the series perfect in my opinion and there are a lot of GoT soundtrack references / ideas in there, which supports the feeling that these two belong in the same universe, yet it is original. Not the same if you just listen to it on it's own without having watched the two series


----------



## ridgero (Nov 13, 2022)

The score ins incredible

The Throne Room Scene of Viserys was stunning, I had goosebumps all over the place


----------

